# Clomid



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

my consultant gave me a private perscrition for clomid, which i collected last night from the chemists, i have just opened the box & all that is in there are 5 tablets, no leflet telling me all about the stuff!

I know i take it from day 2-6, but is there a certain time of day, with or without food etc 

Surely the chemist should have provided some info with it??

many thanks

Lucy lou x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

My 1st lot of clomid also came with no instructions or warning of side effects!

You can take the tablets at any time of day, but I tended to take it after my evening meal, so that if the hot flushes came within a couple of hours i wasn't in work or sitting on the tube!

Good luck   

Siobhan x


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

My perscription of Clomid actually had instructions.  I have just finished my last tablet today hooray!  I took mine first thing in the morning (otherwise I would forget), the instructions say to take with water, and that you can take with or without food.  I was really worried about the side effects, but touch wood I haven't felt much different, woke up in the night feeling a bit hot and maybe a bit grumpy but nothing to worry about.
Hope this is of some help.
KT1


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Sioban & kelly

thanks for replying, i feel like i have enought to worry about without worrying about the XXXXX clomid tablets!!!!

You've put my mind a rest

Lucy Lou xxxxx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

best to take at night if you drive to work as can give you blurry eyes....also good because if you feel like shouting at someone you can use your hubby and not your boss    

good luck with the clomid - not every one gets side effects and mine have come and gone differently with each cycle

Noodles


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya

I'm on clomid, I take mine before bed as was advised that this can minimise the side effects as would be asleep as it went into the system!  I too didn't get any instructions but if you pop onto the Clomid thread from the main index page all the girls on there have given me so much help and they will do for you too.  Good luck


----------

